# Waiting for my maiden to foal!!! UPDATE It's a girl



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi everyone!!! I officially have Foal Watch Anxietiy and decided to start a thread for anyone else who is also participating in what feel like the longest wait ever!!! My mare, Sparks Golden Girl, is a 6yr old quarter horse bred to Dun Walla Walla, another QH. As of today she is 341 days pregnant with her first foal and has been fooling me into thinking every night is "the night". Post your pictures and let's all wait together! 

Here is pictures of the sire, Sparks, and her belly and udder ?


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

Pretty mare  Are you hoping for anything in particular for the foal?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Imma just sit here and *DROOL* at Momma and Daddy!! Holy frijoles, I'm in heaven! Buckskins are my absolute favorite and these two are ridiculously gorgeous!!


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Gosh your mare is simply gorgeous. Can't wait to see her baby! Crossing my fingers for you


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I will definitely be stalking this thread 

Hope you have a gorgeous baby soon before you lose all remanants of sanity... Mares are notorious for slowly torturing their owners on foal watch, maidens are even more evil LOL

Although, from the look of the udder it appears as though she still has some filling out to do. But as she is also a maiden, that may mean nothing to her as she may actually finish filling the udder after foaling ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

I am just hoping for a healthy foal! Of course color would be awesome but either way I will be happy. Only thing I don't really want from the baby is just a crooked nose snip, the sire has one and seems to pass it on to his babies. But she is also the first mare he has been bred to that has a strip! She did have a little bit of discharge this morning but who knows what she's thinking! Here is the daddy's nose and one of his weanling fillies this year, sparks baby will be the first of his second foal crop!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Triple E said:


> Only thing I don't really want from the baby is just a crooked nose snip, the sire has one and seems to pass it on to his babies.!


I had to chuckle at this. My older dog has a thin blaze (he's an Aussie/St Bernard mix) that is crooked and leans to one side of his face. Since the day I got him eight years ago, my mom has teased that she wants to paint over his blaze and repaint it straight in the middle of his nose. My old gelding drove her nuts, too, because his blaze was crooked/lop-sided as well. :lol:


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

That's going to be one nice baby!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you!!! It's so nice to know I'm not the only one really excited about the kiddo! Just got back in from feeding and checking on her and there is definitely changes from this morning. Milk veins are way more pronounced, foal has dropped even lower and she's not super interested in dinner and took her all day to finish breakfast (super unusual for ms piggy). And all afternoon she's been up and down and pushing her butt into anything she can.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, she's not V'd out much yet, but of course being maiden the usual rules don't apply! And so, in honor of the first foaling thread I've participated in this year:

Mare's Secret Code of Honor 
The mare's secret code of honor is as old as horses themselves and is ultimately
the species best kept secret. No mare shall ever produce a foal before its time. 
(It's time being determined by the following factors):
1. No foal shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all involved. Your house must be
a wreck, your family hungry and desperate for clean clothes, and your social life nonexistent.
2. Midwives must reach the babbling fool status before you foal out. Bloodshot eyes, tangled
hair and the inability to form a sentence mean you're getting close.
3. For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you, foaling must be delayed by at
least one day for each item.
4. Vet check, add a day, internal add three. If you hear the words, "She's nowhere near ready.
You'll be fine while I'm away for the weekend," Wait 12 to 16 hours and pop that baby out!
5. Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of someone else, ten to fifteen
phone calls a day is a sign you're getting close. When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!
" wait three days and produce a foal.
6. You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are necessary! Little teasers such
as looking at your stomach, pushing your food around in the bucket and then walking away from
it are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things to do to keep the adrenaline pumping
in those who wait.
7. The honor of all horses is now in your hands. Use this time to avenge all of your stable mates.
Think about your friend who had to wear that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that
baby for another day. OH, they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems fair. Late feedings,
the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful wormings can also be avenged at this time.
8. If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when to have this foal, listen to the
weather forecast on the radio that has been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm
warning is what you're waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump into action! The power could go out
and you could have the last laugh. You have a good chance of those who wait missing the whole
thing while searching for a flashlight that works!
9. Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time Someone comes into the stable to
check you. Your stable mates will love you as the extra goodies fall their way too.
10. Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how Truly special horses are. Do
your best to reward those who wait with a Beautiful painted filly to carry on the mares code of honor for
the next generation of those who wait!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

I am dying!!! By far the best code of honor I've ever read!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

What a pretty mare, can't wait to see the new little one.


----------



## giddyuprescue (Jan 27, 2016)

love the dapple coloring. what a pretty baby it will be.. and how exciting to be so close..


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

those are nice horses. the baby will be gorgeous. do you want a filly or a colt?


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

I really have no preferance, have a gut feeling it's a filly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Subbing! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Super interested in this! My BO and BFF also has a buckskin Shining Spark Grandaughter who is a maiden, due in April. She was bred to Dun Roostin. I am trying to get her to start a foaling thread here……but we will see. I do think she posted back when the mare was bred……I will go look for pictures. Another stunning mare!
There is a picture of the mare here…….http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/looking-breed-my-twice-shiny-mare-476642/


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Dreamcatcher, thank you so much for starting my day off with a chuckle.


----------



## Candy123Kisses (Dec 31, 2015)

Definitely stalking this thread, cannot find any other recent baby threads to stalk!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Well this morning she gave me the most innocent stare that I just know she was sarcastically asking "why do you have such dark bags under your eyes? Couldn't sleep?". Evil mare. Bigger belly today and a jello butt, however bag hasn't really changed at all. Very active baby too, was rejoicing that it got to stay in momma for another night. Was planning on calling it Girl Dun Pining (if a filly) but am starting to think This Girls Finally Dun might be better ?. This mornings belly picture.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Her belly shape change is a good sign that sleep is not far off LOL

Looking like baby is finally getting into the birth position. Unfortunately, there is no telling how long you still have as it could be anywhere from a day to two weeks when a foal is in position ;-)

Good luck and keep the pictures coming


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Yup, she's definitely starting to get in position for an eviction, soon we'll all hope! Can't wait to see the Bebe, gonna be a cutie!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Well no change today except for even more relaxed butt, muscles seem to of just fallen away from tail head. Not very hopeful for a baby tonight😕


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

when baby comes, let the mods know and they will post an update, like, "UPDATE! baby is here!"


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Do you have any plans that you can't change? That is when she will have it.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Do you have any plans that you can't change? That is when she will have it.


Thankfully (or not thankfully perhaps) I don't have any plans that I can't put off for several weeks. Weather is bad and I'm working from home until end of February. Course if I can't stand the wait anymore perhaps I'll have to schedule something 😂


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Our last foal was born in the middle of hurricane Katrina, she was 362 days. She also had him in the swamp, the evil thing. Congrats!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL! Weather's bad? Just HOW bad? Cos that's what will determine when she's going to drop!


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> LOL! Weather's bad? Just HOW bad? Cos that's what will determine when she's going to drop!


Well we have flood warnings right now and supposedly a foot of snow tonight... Maybe that will push her into pushing!! Nothing very new to report, baby has dropped lower I think but no milk or anything. Here's tonight picture


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

lol! oH YEAH! Flood warnings and snow, yep, she's gonna go right in the middle of the worst of it. Don't forget that many (as in I've NEVER had a maiden beg up much before delivery)maidens don't get a bag until they have delivered. They also don't wax, drip or otherwise warn you. Based on her shape, I'd be watching her closely. Which of course will guarantee another 2 weeks of sleepless nights. Or you can do what I did, sit up all night and watch her and then fall asleep at 6:30 am and wake up at 8 am to find an already dry baby.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Triple E said:


> Well we have flood warnings right now and supposedly a foot of snow tonight... Maybe that will push her into pushing!! Nothing very new to report, baby has dropped lower I think but no milk or anything. Here's tonight picture


You DO know that in that picture she's watching you watch her, lol. She's not gonna let that foal go until you leave her side to go to the bathroom!!

My maiden mare, first I sat in a lawn chair in the barn ( I knew she was going to foal that night after testing her milk: 99% chance was the result)

Nothing.....until I decided to leave her alone for 30 minutes. Came back out, and there's a filly! 

Out of 3 mares I bred, only one foaled both times with me watching from the far end of the stall. The rest wanted their privacy. Such is life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> lol! oH YEAH! Flood warnings and snow, yep, she's gonna go right in the middle of the worst of it. Don't forget that many (as in I've NEVER had a maiden beg up much before delivery)maidens don't get a bag until they have delivered. They also don't wax, drip or otherwise warn you. Based on her shape, I'd be watching her closely. Which of course will guarantee another 2 weeks of sleepless nights. Or you can do what I did, sit up all night and watch her and then fall asleep at 6:30 am and wake up at 8 am to find an already dry baby.


 I came to the house to eat some breakfast after my all nighter, looked out the window and saw a baby beside her. LOL


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

JCnGrace said:


> I came to the house to eat some breakfast after my all nighter, looked out the window and saw a baby beside her. LOL


LOL! My sneaky maiden wasn't even DUE yet. We had put the cameras up in the barn and I had watched her from inside the house on the TV in the living room. I had a blow up mattress and propped myself up and watched all night, just to get a baseline for what she was like. At 6:30, I was like, "OH YAAAAAAAAAWWWWWN! She's not due for 3 more days and (of course) not showing ANY signs at all, I think I'll just go to sleep and get up in a little while to go feed breakfast.". I'm good at setting a mental alarm, so wanted an hour or so sleep and off I drifted. At 8 am, woke up and saw ..... something in the stall but still didn't clue in entirely. Then the little turd rolled out of the stall door and stood up in the aisle and I was ......... "OMG that mare foaled already and I missed the whole dam* thing!". And I was running like a sprinter out to that barn. There was Renegade....of course the pics are of him at about 6 mos old.


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

I was lucky when my girl was a maiden. Spent a fortnight sleeping in the back of my old station wagon and was starting to give up. Some friends who were experienced breeders came out looked and said she wouldn't go that night. They stayed for a BBQ to keep me company (sane lol). At nine o'clock I heard the sound of water rushing and despite my friend saying it was just the trough I thought I'd check my girl. Sure enough her waters had broken. Second foal I seen born and first with the mare standing up! Poor Mia landed with quite a thump, lucky Skye's only 14 hands.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm really hoping to not miss her! I do have a foalert system and she has a transmitter so I'm feeling pretty confident, haven't missed one yet that has had a foalert on. I'm feeling pretty good about tonight! Very cranky while the other two horses are super interested in her. So after saying that I'll probably see a baby in a week! Anyway, a lot of pictures tonight, including 2 vulva pics, one from tonight and the other from when I put on the foalert for a comparison (one from tonight is second). Baby has dropped so low she doesn't even look pregnant from the back and barely pregnant from the front. Sorry if Im over doing the pictures!!

And some are sideways… don't know how to change that, sorry


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

She's going to get you back for posting pictures of her unmentionables online. Ahhhh the humiliation of it all...... lol o>0 

Sure hope she foals soon, so we can all get some sleep 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

I haven't seen this post for a few days. Was SURE there was going to be foal pics already !!!

Darling little mare


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

And still no baby!!! Inside of vulva changed last night and is much barker than it has been. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you are driving me crazy!!!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> you are driving me crazy!!!


I know, me too. I keep watching and waiting for baby!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL! As long as you've got that Foal 'Lert sewn in go to bed and get some sleep. It'll call or page you when she's ready.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Triple E said:


> And still no baby!!! Inside of vulva changed last night and is much barker than it has been. Fingers crossed!!!


A barking vulva is a good sign, need to see pics of that for sure 

Yeah, I know it's a typo, just couldn't resist.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Haha I never noticed the spelling error!! Course if it is barking then maybe at least something is happening!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

HombresArablegacy said:


> A barking vulva is a good sign, need to see pics of that for sure
> 
> Yeah, I know it's a typo, just couldn't resist.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



that is an image that I will have to work hard to get out of my mind, a bit like an earworm.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

well maybe tonight? Sparks is super restless and pacing her stall, a week and a half ago she spent several nights from 7-9 rolling and moaning about her life (getting foal into position I figured) and since then she has spent every night peacefully sleeping in her favorite corner of the stall. It might be bad but I'm kinda excited that she is at least not having a super comfortable night after the numerous mornings of disappointment she has given me. lol she has just enjoyed being pampered too much to get off the foaling gravy train!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Well? Inquiring minds.....


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Aaannnnd no baby. Cranky and impatient with me today, baby is still really active too. Did get a little bit of milk however, not super sticky or sweet but at least wasn't salty and clear anymore!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Triple E said:


> Aaannnnd no baby. Cranky and impatient with me today, baby is still really active too. Did get a little bit of milk however, not super sticky or sweet but at least wasn't salty and clear anymore!


Well, she's windin' up! Maybe she'll be like my Boo and be extra considerate and let that foal drop about 8-8:30 pm. Then a good night can be had by all.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

That would be perfect! My mom, sister, and dad are leaving tomorrow afternoon to go tour a college and they will be so mad if they miss her! First expirience any of them have had with a pregnant mare/ new foal. Course I guess this might be the perfect lesson into foaling out mares for them... You leave, they foal!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

grrrrrr. I just got on and thought I'd see a baby. darn!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Triple E said:


> That would be perfect! My mom, sister, and dad are leaving tomorrow afternoon to go tour a college and they will be so mad if they miss her! First expirience any of them have had with a pregnant mare/ new foal. Course I guess this might be the perfect lesson into foaling out mares for them... You leave, they foal!


Make sure you tell her they are leaving. Bonus points if you can also convince her _you_ are leaving.. then she will drop it for sure! inkunicorn:


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Make sure you tell her they are leaving. Bonus points if you can also convince her _you_ are leaving.. then she will drop it for sure! inkunicorn:



Haha yes!!!! I'll pack a bag, have a long tearful goodbye begging her to not have the baby, drive away then get out on foot and run back to the house where she can't see me. She will have the baby within the hour!!!!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

You know we hf people are starting to "own" this foal!!! I would come on here thinking 'I wonder if that little mare foaled', now I come here thinking 'I wonder if WE have a foal yet' !!!! lol


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Can you tell her to hurry up? I'm getting impatient. :lol:


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

I just want to meet the little stinker!!! Finally got my foal camera working (long battle with wifi) and she's just sitting there batting her eyelashes at me!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Any big weather changes coming? That sometimes will trigger mares to foal.

She needs to hurry up already!!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Any big weather changes coming? That sometimes will trigger mares to foal.
> 
> She needs to hurry up already!!


Well Im hoping tonight/tomorrow might do it. Have had 36hrs of a break between storms but it is supposed to start snowing again tonight and all through tomorrow. I have been so patient waiting 335 days but from that point until today at 346 feels like eons!!!! Come on sparks!!!!!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

We have both wax and milk tonight!!! Not the super sticky sweet colostrum but 100% milk!!!! very much like cow milk. IM SO EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Triple E said:


> We have both wax and milk tonight!!! Not the super sticky sweet colostrum but 100% milk!!!! very much like cow milk. IM SO EXCITED!!!!!


Get ready, that milk can change in 30 secs or less it seems like. And if your maiden is waxing....well...put on a pot of coffee, fire up the popcorn popper and put on your favorite movies while you watch her on the monitor.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Get ready, that milk can change in 30 secs or less it seems like. And if your maiden is waxing....well...put on a pot of coffee, fire up the popcorn popper and put on your favorite movies while you watch her on the monitor.


On it! She is happily munching her dinner but she has had LOTS of small poops, but not super loose. Im choosing to be optimistic again tonight.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

JCnGrace is drumming her fingers and waiting rather impatiently for baby pictures.


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

Babies! Tonight's the night, I know it! Waiting patiently


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

OK, so we are stocked up with the coffee, waiting (im)patiently. Make sure your phone is fully charged


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Well she is at least restless again, gone down a couple of times and rolled, glaring at her flanks but nothing that screams BABY yet... She will be the end of me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Triple E said:


> Well she is at least restless again, gone down a couple of times and rolled, glaring at her flanks but nothing that screams BABY yet... She will be the end of me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Naw, that baby is going to be a new beginning for you  The suspense is getting to all of us, so in true horse forum spirit, I hereby volunteer to get some sleep for you!! 
It's just after 2am here, will check in first thing in the morning. Nighters!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

HombresArablegacy said:


> Naw, that baby is going to be a new beginning for you  The suspense is getting to all of us, so in true horse forum spirit, I hereby volunteer to get some sleep for you!!
> It's just after 2am here, will check in first thing in the morning. Nighters!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl:


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Well???


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

No baby! Even got 4 inches of snow and she didn't fall for it!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

UGH!!! Darn mare release your hostage already!!!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Day 347 and counting!! I've pretty much read this whole thread but don't remember if you have tried testing her milk for hardness and ph. Maybe that will help you get some sleep at night.


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

I've read this entire thread hoping to see a baby by the end lol! Waiting impatiently for those baby pictures!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

OK, it's time to go to a lawyer and serve that foal an EVICTION notice!!!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

LoriF said:


> Day 347 and counting!! I've pretty much read this whole thread but don't remember if you have tried testing her milk for hardness and ph. Maybe that will help you get some sleep at night.


I haven't tested her milk, I don't have any of the strips and have been hoping that by the time I order them she would of had the baby! I also have never used them... Sparks will be the 120th mare I've foaled out but the first one that I've owned. Surprises me how much more anxious I am!!!! For all the others I sew on a foalert and sleep like a baby until there actually IS a baby.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Oh and have I told you just how tired SHE is?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL! But she's looking pretty slab sided now, so she's gonna squeeze that little critter out soon.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> LOL! But she's looking pretty slab sided now, so she's gonna squeeze that little critter out soon.



Good grief I hope so! She threw a fit today when I scratched her belly right next to her stifle. Normally that makes me the most wonderful two-legger in the world, today I got a squeal, jump and trot away in disgust. And with family leaving this afternoon makes sense she might be closer.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh yeah, no witnesses! LOL!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Well I'm bored so I thought I would share some pictures of sparks sire, Eminent Spark. Pretty diverse stallion with offspring going well in NRCHA and NRHA. However he seems to be producing more 1D barrel racers than anything else. He's such a hunk!


----------



## Irish Treasure (Feb 1, 2016)

She is gorgeous!!!!!!Keep us updated we'll be waiting with you lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I like those Shining Spark horses. I really like their mellow tempers and pretty looks.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

#franknbeans told me about this thread. I have a mare named Shine and Spin and is related to the mare~they have the same grand Dad (Shining Sparks) My mare is also a beautiful Buckskin. I bred her to Dun Roostin. She is due between March 21-April 5. So this is a very fun thread to follow. Anxious to find out what color this mare will produce. I would really like a mare.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> #franknbeans told me about this thread. I have a mare named Shine and Spin and is related to the mare~they have the same grand Dad (Shining Sparks) My mare is also a beautiful Buckskin. I bred her to Dun Roostin. She is due between March 21-April 5. So this is a very fun thread to follow. Anxious to find out what color this mare will produce. I would really like a mare.


I also have a Shining Spark granddaughter, by Presidente Shiner out of the mare, I'll Be Good. She's also a buckskin and I'll be putting her in foal to my stallion Skippy this year.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

We should start a thread with Shining Spark lineage.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I like those Shining Spark horses. I really like their mellow tempers and pretty looks.


 I like that you are so open to other breeds, as obviously, Arabs are your breed of choice! thanks for your advice.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> I like that you are so open to other breeds, as obviously, Arabs are your breed of choice! thanks for your advice.


I'll start that Shining Spark thread, that should be fun!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Love the idea of a shining spark thread!!! I have a gelding by shiners Lena doc (shining spark son) and he is one of the most talented colts I have ever ridden. 

No baby yet but very pretty wax this morning


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I'll start that Shining Spark thread, that should be fun!


How do we find it?


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/who-has-shining-spark-bred-horses-663266/

hopefully that works


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Triple E said:


> Love the idea of a shining spark thread!!! I have a gelding by shiners Lena doc (shining spark son) and he is one of the most talented colts I have ever ridden.
> 
> No baby yet but very pretty wax this morning


Watch her close, I bet that wax goes golden by this evening.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

HombresArablegacy said:


> A barking vulva is a good sign, need to see pics of that for sure
> 
> Yeah, I know it's a typo, just couldn't resist.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am not sure I want to know what the answer is, but what is a barking vulva?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> I am not sure I want to know what the answer is, but what is a barking vulva?


ROFL, it was supposed to be a darkening vulva......as in red instead of pink.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

HAHAHHAHA! That barking vulva will be the end of me! By far the best typo of my life


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

That was one of the classic posts on the 'net!


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> ROFL, it was supposed to be a darkening vulva......as in red instead of pink.


OMG -- that is so funny. Classic. "barking Vulva" ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Ok here we go! Despite the "barking" vulva tonight's the night. I know I'm going to regret saying that but it's a risk I have to take. Laying down and pacing all day and has barely taken a bite of her dinner. Colostrum is in and easily expressed and look at the vulva and udder change!!! The two vulva pictures are both from today before cleaning the foalert so sorry for the dirt.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Yep you're probly gonna regret saying that, but I'd put that tail up anyhow! LOL!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ROFL....You know you're a horse person when.....someone posts pics of a mare's butt and naughty bits and you don't even think of being offended, you just think, "Wow, that looks like the foal's head is RIGHT there, bulging."


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> ROFL....You know you're a horse person when.....someone posts pics of a mare's butt and naughty bits and you don't even think of being offended, you just think, "Wow, that looks like the foal's head is RIGHT there, bulging."


Hahaha so true!!!! We just see a picture put our noses to the screen and say yup if ya squint I think I see a hoof!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SNORT! We're a truly sick bunch aren't we?


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i have to ask. what is the blue thing on her girly parts? is it an foaling sensor?


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

KigerQueen said:


> i have to ask. what is the blue thing on her girly parts? is it an foaling sensor?


Yeah, thats the multiple use foalert transmitter. Absolutely love the foalert system. Only time I have ever missed a baby from it is when the mare completely fooled me and I never got a chance to put it on her. The down side that most people say about them is that they are too invasive to put in and that if there is a problem you won't know until its too late. For me I have never found attaching them to be more invasive than a late-term palpation. That said I do cringe when I make that first stab of novocaine every time. As for not knowing until too late if there is a problem I haven't had that experience. I have caught 4 red bags with a foalert and all 4 foals are live today. Have also had great success in other dystocias including a breech. Just my thought on foalert and sorry if I rambled too much!


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> ROFL....You know you're a horse person when.....someone posts pics of a mare's butt and naughty bits and you don't even think of being offended, you just think, "Wow, that looks like the foal's head is RIGHT there, bulging."


Between staring at mare's naughty bits and sticking our arms up a gelding's sheath, you gotta wonder about us horse people. 

I'm not even slightly grossed out by sheath cleaning anymore. Heck I only wear gloves because that smell sticks around, and if a boy is hanging when I walk past, I'm gonna grab it and check for a bean.


----------



## WestCoasted (Jan 19, 2016)

No OP tonight! Maybe it finally happened!!!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

It's official. I hate maidens! I have no idea how she managed to hang onto it for another night but she did. Her vulva is even more relaxed and she's dripping milk but still no baby. Won't be surprised if she has a daytime foal after looking at her but also won't be surprised if she makes me wait a few more days just because she is a mare. Arrghhhhh!!!!!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Time to do up that tail!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

It's nicely French braided for the day and ready for a quick wrap as soon as she decides to start playing properly!!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

How does that blue doodad work? And how is it held in place?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh man! I got on here and saw 11 pages! Thought for sure there would be a cute foal at the end! Those darn maidens!!

This will be one good looking baby though! I'm along for the journey now too! So exciting!


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

SlideStop said:


> How does that blue doodad work? And how is it held in place?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's stitched in.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

SlideStop said:


> How does that blue doodad work? And how is it held in place?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just three little sutures keep it in place. Two sutures on the side of the vulva wharf the blue transmitter actually sits and one suture on the other side that keeps a mad bet attached. When baby comes the magnet is pulled out of the device and an alarm sounds and either a pager or your cell phone goes off depending on your set up.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Ouch!!!!


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

JCnGrace said:


> Ouch!!!!


Ditto^^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

people used to do this to themselves, to re-achieve virginity.


----------



## WestCoasted (Jan 19, 2016)

tinyliny said:


> people used to do this to themselves, to re-achieve virginity.


:rofl: going to take more than non-stick thread to re-acheive my virginity!


----------



## WestCoasted (Jan 19, 2016)

Triple E said:


> It's official. I hate maidens! I have no idea how she managed to hang onto it for another night but she did. Her vulva is even more relaxed and she's dripping milk but still no baby. Won't be surprised if she has a daytime foal after looking at her but also won't be surprised if she makes me wait a few more days just because she is a mare. Arrghhhhh!!!!!


I was hoping for baby pics, not more horse butt!!

Seriously though, thank you so much for posting so many pictures!! I feel like I'm right there with you!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Haha! I love you guys! One minute we have a barking vulva and the next we are finding a out great ways to re-achieve virginity! Im almost going to be sad when she foals and miss out on whatever great new topic is around the corner.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i was wishing I had not posted that, but could not remove it.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Same with the barking vulva, i'm just grateful you found a way to silence it :rofl:


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Triple E said:


> Same with the barking vulva, i'm just grateful you found a way to silence it :rofl:


the barking vulva and achieving virginity is what is making this post while we wait for this beautiful mare to give birth!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, it figures, a maiden who's going to go by the book! She got wax, then she got milky looking was, she's lengthening right by the book, her teats are pretty much right in position and now add 3 days for posting all these pics and posts.......Mare Code in action..


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Well, it figures, a maiden who's going to go by the book! She got wax, then she got milky looking was, she's lengthening right by the book, her teats are pretty much right in position and now add 3 days for posting all these pics and posts.......Mare Code in action..


Oh boy! I hope not three more days... She will of leaked herself out of colostrum by then! Already starting to get concerned by how much she has lost...


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Try to look at it from her point of view: pictures of her barking hoohaw on the Internet for all of eternity :eek_color::eek_color::eek_color:

It's the equine version of Karma :shrug:
Now, you wait, lol


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

You never foaled out one of my Arabs!! They always STREAMED milk for 2 DAYS before letting go!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm about ready to tell you to yank that stubborn varmint out.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Im about to go and squeeze real hard!


----------



## WestCoasted (Jan 19, 2016)

Have you tried clucking at her vagina? Or does it just bark all the time? :rofl:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm ignoring him. let's all ignore him until he ponies up and delivers a baby, pronto! shame on you for starting this "baby is almost here" thread, then keeping us in misery for days on end. shame on you!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd rather sit up all night waiting for a foal than wake up to 2 skunked dogs......PHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUGH!


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Barking Hoohaw!*



HombresArablegacy said:


> Try to look at it from her point of view: pictures of her barking hoohaw on the Internet for all of eternity :eek_color::eek_color::eek_color:
> 
> It's the equine version of Karma :shrug:
> Now, you wait, lol


OMG you crack me up you guys. Bark away!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Hahahahah this is the best thing ever


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Baby today!? LOL


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

There's a baby!!!! Completely by the book, exactly 1hr after starting stage one her water broke and she had the prettiest little filly 7min after that without assistance and before 10:30! She is an awesome mama!! Not real sure what the baby's color is but I'm think dun or dunskin. 2 white hind socks and a little bit of white on a front too with a little star. Very smart filly and the easiest foaling of my life. Placenta passed intact 5min before "Tiny" stood and she was nursing within 40min of getting up. Going to call her "She's Dun Pining" but tiny piney has already stuck, even if she is a giant for a maiden mare. And now pictures!!!! These are all from last night but I'll post fluffy pictures later today.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Ermahger!!!! How adorable is she?!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

EEEK!! She is so cute!! Good momma for not causing everyone tons of sleepless nights!


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

She is a cutie!! ♡♡♡ Congrats to both Mommas. Now, it was allllllll worth it, wasn't it! Get some sleep, then get some more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LaneyandElena (Dec 15, 2015)

So cute!!! I've been waiting for days for this baby!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Adorable!

And look at the bone on those lovely little foal-dy legs! That's a darling baby for sure!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Adorable!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Aww fantastic I am so happy for you!!! She's so cute !!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm so happy!!! Nice heavy legs and she's running around bucking already. Any ideas on color?


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Adorable!
congrats!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

YAY!!! Congrats on the new filly. Can't get any cuter than that. 

I usually try to stay out of this section because it makes me want foals again but it was fun going through this journey with you. Thanks for letting us enjoy your special moment by keeping us updated and all the pictures you posted.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm going to go with buckskin for the color, not sure on dun yet or not.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree with DA. She appears to be straight buckskin, no dun. From what I've seen, dunskin foals tend to be VERY dun, even from birth. Your little girl barely has any primitive markings and definitely _not_ a full-fledged dorsal stripe.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Yay!!! I'm addicted to buckskins but have never actually delivered either a dun or buckskin baby.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Triple E said:


> Yay!!! I'm addicted to buckskins but have never actually delivered either a dun or buckskin baby.


I've never seen a dun baby. I know that foals have "foal camoulflage" and frequently have countershading lines, but haven't ever seen what a dun foal looks like.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Yay!!!! She looks like the most adorable buckskin little girl in the world. Momma is so lucky.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am sorry for every bad thing I said to you. please, please, please call her "Tiny"!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats! She is beautiful!

As far as color, she is a lovely buckskin 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Tiny it is!!! And look at the tiny hiney!


----------



## Soccergoalie322 (May 20, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

:loveshower: She is gorgeous. Thanks for sharing the journey :loveshower:

  :happy-birthday8: Little Tiny 

:cheers: :winetime: :winetime: :winetime: :cheers: 

And for hard working little Mum :apple:


----------



## WestCoasted (Jan 19, 2016)

Soooooo freaking cute!!!!! Please don't stop the pictures anytime soon!!! I'm so addicted to Tiny pictures!! There are not enough exclamation points in the world for how cute she is!!!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

OH MY GRD!!!!!!! SO stinking CUTE! We will demand bi weekly updates from now on!!! and you can never post to many pics!!!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Awwwww she is ADORABLE!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Irish Treasure (Feb 1, 2016)

Soooo worth the wait!!!!


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh so CUTE!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Well more pictures are very easy to do! Figure I'm going to also do a growing up thread cause she's that cute! Here is another one from tonight with her pjs on.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

That line down her back looks pretty sharp and clean. I bet she is a dunskin.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Triple E said:


> Tiny it is!!! And look at the tiny hiney!


e

watch her grow into a 16 hh, 1400 lb monster~!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

I am fully expecting her to turn into a giant! Already a big baby for a maiden and mama is a pretty good sized horse. Dun Walla Walla got really sick as a yearling and was stunted growth wise so that's a wild card for tiny. Will be fun to watch!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Well she spent a good couple hours racing around outside today, and got her first halter! Think this is my favorite picture so far.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

She's gonna be a little tank!! Look how THICK she is!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

Very cute, she's going to be a good looking girl &#55357;&#56842; Makes me want to breed again


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Every picture just makes me want to give her a hug. At least you don't have anything to worry about as far as your maiden mare making enough milk, Tiny Hiney is filling out fast.


----------



## Eme1217 (Oct 27, 2014)

Welcome to the world Tiny!!! You are fabulous!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh my, what a little chunky monkey, love her. Congrats on a healthy foal


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

The fuzzies are adorable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She's just adorable! And every time I look at those legs I'm blown away. Congrats on a very very nice looking little filly!


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

Congratulations! She's a gorgeous little filly 

Of topic: What do you guys mean by "nice heavy legs" ?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Fahntasia said:


> Off topic: What do you guys mean by "nice heavy legs" ?


Just what it says. See how thick her legs are? Compare that to most foal legs, which are rather spindly:









Even compared to a half draft foal (this is my gelding at a few days old), she's got thick legs.


----------



## WestCoasted (Jan 19, 2016)

aaaawwwwwww!!!!! look at the little drafty boy!!!! Everytime I see his picture, I think of the Evita song "What's up, Buenos Aires?"


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

What a cute draft baby! Tiny is still doing great and has been racing around pasture like she is the wind itself. I'm posting another mom pic that I know she will be super embarrassed about as a teenager but oh well. She just looks like a kangaroo!!!


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Congratulations!!! She's gorgeous!!


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Just what it says. See how thick her legs are? Compare that to most foal legs, which are rather spindly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So a heavy leg is more desirable in a foal then spindly? Even in lighter horse breeds such as a thoroughbred?


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Fahntasia said:


> So a heavy leg is more desirable in a foal then spindly? Even in lighter horse breeds such as a thoroughbred?


Yes. An animal that has a heavier leg means that it has heavier bone in the leg. By having more bone there is most support for the horse. The increased support means that the there is a decreased chance of leg injury from tendon and ligament strain and serveral other common leg injuries . The legs are the foundation of the horse, the sturdier the leg the longer the horse will last. Well in theory at least.


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

Triple E said:


> Yes. An animal that has a heavier leg means that it has heavier bone in the leg. By having more bone there is most support for the horse. The increased support means that the there is a decreased chance of leg injury from tendon and ligament strain and serveral other common leg injuries . The legs are the foundation of the horse, the sturdier the leg the longer the horse will last. Well in theory at least.


Thank you!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Triple E said:


> Yes. An animal that has a heavier leg means that it has heavier bone in the leg. By having more bone there is most support for the horse. The increased support means that the there is a decreased chance of leg injury from tendon and ligament strain and serveral other common leg injuries . The legs are the foundation of the horse, the sturdier the leg the longer the horse will last. Well in theory at least.


Exactly.

This is why incorrect leg conformation and light bone is a deal breaker for a lot of people when purchasing a horse. Just take a look at this thread: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-conformation-critique/faults-rule-out-purchase-658505/ 90% of the faults that everyone cited as being deal breakers are in regards to the legs and/or hooves.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Well I did it.... I made a growing up thread. If anyone wants to stick with tinys story here it is!

http://www.horseforum.com/showthread.php?t=673954


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm going to be the voice of dissent and say that I think she is bay dun, no cream. Adorable no matter what color!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Tryst said:


> I'm going to be the voice of dissent and say that I think she is bay dun, no cream. Adorable no matter what color!


Well we are going to find out! The dun test came back positive as D/nd2. Now waiting on red, agouti, and cream tests. Should have them in 3-10 days. Wasn't going to do red and agouti on her but did it on my brown mare and was so tickled to know what was going on with her I decided to add tests to tiny real quick while they still had the sample.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Well all of the color test came back and she is A/A E/E n/Cr D/nd2 sooooo a dunskin for sure with no possibility of throwing a red or black based baby! A little bummed about the A/A for future breeding options but I like knowing. Just got to get mama tested now to find out what all came from her. Moms dam was a palomino so I'm thinking a good chance of A/a there but so many factors involved it's insane to try and guess. Now just got to see how defined tinys dorsal stripe will be, keep your fingers crossed for DARK! However unlikely it looks right now, at least her tail is still striped. 

P.S. What color does everyone think I should register her as? Since AQHA won't accept dunskin and DNA proves she is a dun and a buckskin, I think I'm kinda leaning towards buckskin in case of selling her (not likely) and thinking that the title "buckskin" might grab more eyes. Opinions?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I would register her as buckskin because as an adult, that will be the immediate first color that she would appear to be as the dun will be less obvious until you inspect further. Just my two cents ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Register her Buckskin and make sure she's double or triple reg'd with ABRA and IBRA. You can point out that she's that ultimate Buckskin desirable color combo because she's also dun, that' like extra points for a buckskin. 

She just gets cuter and cuter! Her color tests came back almost exactly what I'm looking for in a mare/filly. I want a Mare that is E/E, A/A, and T/T so I can breed her to Skippy and be guaranteed buskin tobis.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> I would register her as buckskin because as an adult, that will be the immediate first color that she would appear to be as the dun will be less obvious until you inspect further. Just my two cents ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That was my thought. 

Coming from cowboy country where unless a horse is an obvious red dun, it's unlikely that anyone would call them dun :lol: , the majority of people would look at her (even now) and say she's buckskin. If you told them she was dun as well, they'd look at you like you had three heads.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I would register her as a buckskin because that ensures people that she carries the cream gene. If her dorsal is dark enough people will know she's dun just by looking at her. 
I know what you mean about dark dorsal stripes, I love them.
How about this guys dorsal?


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Everyone, just wanted to share with you that my Shining Spark Grand Daughter is at day 328 and getting closer. You can find my thread at "Breeding my Mare Update Mare is pregnant. Or something like that. She is a maiden mare and I am a maiden breeder. Sure could use some help.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> Hi Everyone, just wanted to share with you that my Shining Spark Grand Daughter is at day 328 and getting closer. You can find my thread at "Breeding my Mare Update Mare is pregnant. Or something like that. She is a maiden mare and I am a maiden breeder. Sure could use some help.



So excited for your baby! Love having another buckskin crossed with a dun due so close together. Wonder what combo you are gunna get!


----------

